# Bachman F9 Parts diagram



## KG RAILROAD (Mar 17, 2012)

I am looking for a Parts diagram sheet for a Bachman F9. I have one that is in parts, in a box. Is there a web site that I could download or can somebody email me a page.

Thanks Gary


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Might it be here? http://www.hoseeker.net/nscale.htm


----------



## KG RAILROAD (Mar 17, 2012)

I looked through the site and they didn't have the drawing that I need. Still could use help


----------

